# That's a wrap...



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 4, 2021)

Bacon wrapped that is.....

Sausage







Squash






Dates






Cabbage






Corn






Carrots






Asparagus






Pineapple






Potatoes






Wings






Shrimp






Scallops






Chicken breasts






Whole turkey






And for Easter, a smoked ham






....with Oreos for dessert






Happy Easter to all.......


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 4, 2021)

Lol had to take my BP meds after opening this thread. We do the dates all the time. Very delicious


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

Bacon......The flavor enhancer. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2021)

I did the Oreos a while back . Pretty good .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 4, 2021)

Yup.  There's nothing that you can't wrap in bacon.
I just love bacon wrapped pineapple chunks!!
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 4, 2021)

All looks great, GS!  I've heard of most of those, but never seen the wrapped corn before, may try that.  You've answered the age old question, "Bacon, is there anything it can't do?"  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 4, 2021)

There are some ideas that intrigue me in there. My Cardiologist will thank you.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 17, 2021)

The only thing missing is bacon wrapped BACON!








						Recipe: Bacon-Wrapped Bacon
					

Decadent? Sure. Delicious? Absolutely.




					www.texasmonthly.com


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 18, 2021)

bdawg said:


> The only thing missing is bacon wrapped BACON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. Now that I'm turning 60, I'm not jumping into stuff like this with both feet anymore. But it sounds good in theory.


----------

